

Great artists steal: The iOS 8 features inspired by Android - hashx
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/06/great-artists-steal-the-ios-8-features-inspired-by-android/

======
bane
I like how Apple has basically turned iOS into a skinned Android, but refined
the basic OS instead of mucking it up like Samsung does.

This will require a response from Google for certain, and I think everybody
benefits from it.

